# Vaia:"Covid, anno di transizione. Poi, vaccino aggiornato".



## admin (18 Novembre 2021)

Vaia, direttore dello Spallanzani, a Rete 4 sul (bel) futuro che ci aspetta:"Questo sarà un anno di transizione sul fronte Covid. Ma dopo la prossima estate, arriverà un nuovo vaccino aggiornato alle ultime varianti".


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Vaia, direttore dello Spallanzani, a Rete 4 sul (bel futuro) che ci aspetta:"Questo sarà un anno di transizione sul fronte Covid. Ma dopo la prossima estate, arriverà un nuovo vaccinato aggiornato alle ultime varianti".


----------



## UDG (18 Novembre 2021)

Facciamo gli aggiornamenti come Windows. Anche se quelli non servono a niente


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2021)

è come windows che 11 non fa grandi miglioramenti del 10


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Vaia, direttore dello Spallanzani, a Rete 4 sul (bel futuro) che ci aspetta:"Questo sarà un anno di transizione sul fronte Covid. Ma dopo la prossima estate, arriverà un nuovo vaccinato aggiornato alle ultime varianti".


Scusami signor direttore mi permetta la mia ignoranza, ma quando il vaccino è in produzione con gli "aggiornamenti" nuove varianti, nel mentre non è che dovrebbero uscire altre varianti?? Oppure si tratta di un aggiornamento live?

Ahhhhh ho capito. Ci vacciniamo tutti e poi un bel lockdown. Vaccinati ma chiusi così si è sicuri che non circolano nuove varianti e nel mentre si procederà alla produzione di un nuovo vaccino.

Come ho fatto a non arrivarci, è una strategia infallibile


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2021)

Ma tanto con sto popolo di pecore che dice "Cosa volete che sia una (due, cinque, dieci, cento) dose/i in più?" possono fare ciò che vogliono. Fino all'eternità.


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Vaia, direttore dello Spallanzani, a Rete 4 sul (bel futuro) che ci aspetta:"Questo sarà un anno di transizione sul fronte Covid. Ma dopo la prossima estate, arriverà un nuovo vaccino aggiornato alle ultime varianti".


.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Vaia, direttore dello Spallanzani, a Rete 4 sul (bel futuro) che ci aspetta:"Questo sarà un anno di transizione sul fronte Covid. Ma dopo la prossima estate, arriverà un nuovo vaccino aggiornato alle ultime varianti".



Io vorrei NON fare il solito commento polemico, ma veramente è una impresa ai limiti del sovrumano.

Ditemi come è possibile che un uomo di sciiienza si pronunci così, con tale sicurezza. Il tono, voglio dire. Nemmeno a parlarne per ipotesi, proprio la certezza matematica. Magari ha già capito da un pezzo come funziona.

Mah.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei NON fare il solito commento polemico, ma veramente è una impresa ai limiti del sovrumano.
> 
> Ditemi come è possibile che un uomo di sciiienza si pronunci così, con tale sicurezza. Il tono, voglio dire. Nemmeno a parlarne per ipotesi, proprio la certezza matematica. Magari ha già capito da un pezzo come funziona.
> 
> Mah.


Lo fanno per il nostro bene!1!1!1
Sempre più circo …


----------



## Raryof (18 Novembre 2021)

Leggendo tra le righe sta dicendo che questa roba qui che hanno somministrato e che somministreranno ancora ai pecoroni non è altro che acquetta inutile, ma forse anche quella che dice lui lo sarà, tanto finché c'è il giochino della variante regge tutto, ma voglio vedere che misure terranno per far tornare gli stolti a farsi punturare ogni fine estate (quando finisce lo svago concesso e non esiste coviddi) quando comincia a rialeggiare lo spettro del covid invernale mutato e più forte di prima.
Già molti non hanno capito la presa per il culo della scadenza del green pass che hanno cambiato a piaciamento, per capire altri concetti ci vorranno altri 2 anni di sbobba forse..


----------



## gabri65 (18 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo fanno per il nostro bene!1!1!1
> Sempre più circo …



Eh sì.

Un aggiornamento, hai capito, fatto passare come un qualcosa di positivo e che devi avere per stare al passo con i tempi.

Ci sono modi e modi per esporre certi concetti.

Sdoganato come qualcosa che saresti disposto a pagare per averlo. Non è lontano il tempo dove vedremo le file di persone a farsi vaccinare nemmeno fosse uscita l'ultima versione dell'aifon.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh sì.
> 
> Un aggiornamento, hai capito, fatto passare come un qualcosa di positivo e che devi avere per stare al passo con i tempi.
> 
> ...


Ma sicuro. Sta cosa andrà avanti per anni e anni..
E ci sarà veramente la gente che si menerà per avere l’ultima versione dell’iVaccino


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2021)

Perfino Fantozzi, dopo la centesima pagnotta di pane, si è accorto che il fornaio gli ciulava la moglie


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Vaia, direttore dello Spallanzani, a Rete 4 sul (bel) futuro che ci aspetta:"Questo sarà un anno di transizione sul fronte Covid. Ma dopo la prossima estate, arriverà un nuovo vaccino aggiornato alle ultime varianti".


che troll, eh si tanto un anno passa così come un batter d'occhio.


----------



## Dexter (18 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma tanto con sto popolo di pecore che dice "Cosa volete che sia una (due, cinque, dieci, cento) dose/i in più?" possono fare ciò che vogliono. Fino all'eternità.


Esatto. Motivo per il quale é superfluo anche parlarne. Tanto io sono un economista, cosa ne capisco della pandemia ahahahahahaha?
Ci sono tanti infermieri che con la triennale ci spiegano quotidianamente le dinamiche del covid


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Vaia, direttore dello Spallanzani, a Rete 4 sul (bel) futuro che ci aspetta:"Questo sarà un anno di transizione sul fronte Covid. Ma dopo la prossima estate, arriverà un nuovo vaccino aggiornato alle ultime varianti".


È necessario un aggiornamento che potenzi questo vaccino


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma tanto con sto popolo di pecore che dice "Cosa volete che sia una (due, cinque, dieci, cento) dose/i in più?" possono fare ciò che vogliono. Fino all'eternità.


il problema qual è scusa? C’è gente che lo fa tutti gli anni per l’influenza


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> il problema qual è scusa? C’è gente che lo fa tutti gli anni per l’influenza


Per me puoi fartene pure uno al giorno, se sei contento.


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Per me puoi fartene pure uno al giorno, se sei contento.


Ne farò uno all’anno se le autorità lo roteranno opportuno, anche uno ogni 6 mesi, nessun problema…. Uno al giorno ci dovrei pensare


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Vaia, direttore dello Spallanzani, a Rete 4 sul (bel) futuro che ci aspetta:"Questo sarà un anno di transizione sul fronte Covid. Ma dopo la prossima estate, arriverà un nuovo vaccino aggiornato alle ultime varianti".


Avast praticamente mi dura di più.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Perfino Fantozzi, dopo la centesima pagnotta di pane, si è accorto che il fornaio gli ciulava la moglie


Di diritto nella top 3.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> il problema qual è scusa? C’è gente che lo fa tutti gli anni per l’influenza


Il problema è che ancora devi fare il terzo e ti fanno gia sentire il profumino del quarto. 

Sta per essere sfornato caldo caldo.


----------



## vota DC (18 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusami signor direttore mi permetta la mia ignoranza, ma quando il vaccino è in produzione con gli "aggiornamenti" nuove varianti, nel mentre non è che dovrebbero uscire altre varianti?? Oppure si tratta di un aggiornamento live?
> 
> Ahhhhh ho capito. Ci vacciniamo tutti e poi un bel lockdown. Vaccinati ma chiusi così si è sicuri che non circolano nuove varianti e nel mentre si procederà alla produzione di un nuovo vaccino.
> 
> Come ho fatto a non arrivarci, è una strategia infallibile


Io ho un sospetto che il vaccino aggiornato lo abbia preso Israele mentre l'Italia avendo preso molte più dosi stia ancora distribuendo quello vecchio per la terza dose. Che non sembra funzionare sulle varianti, almeno dove lavoro io visto che i primi casi si sono verificati poco dopo la terza dose mentre nelle ondate precedenti zero casi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


>


Aggiornamento del software..vaccino 3.0


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema è che ancora devi fare il terzo e ti fanno gia sentire il profumino del quarto.
> 
> Sta per essere sfornato caldo caldo.


Mizzica Peppe, sei decisamente in forma in questi giorni 
Che dire, sono sempre totalmente d’accordo con te. Le tue parole sono perle che purtroppo non sono per tutti…


----------



## gabri65 (19 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Novembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Io ho un sospetto che il vaccino aggiornato lo abbia preso Israele mentre l'Italia avendo preso molte più dosi stia ancora distribuendo quello vecchio per la terza dose. Che non sembra funzionare sulle varianti, almeno dove lavoro io visto che i primi casi si sono verificati poco dopo la terza dose mentre nelle ondate precedenti zero casi.


Anche secondo me ci sono paesi che avranno versioni diverse del vaccino.
Sicuramente non ci si può fidare dei contratti di Speranza.

Figuriamoci poi paesi come la Cina, che hanno creato il virus, se non hanno già l'antivirus completo in tasca dal primo giorno.
Per ogni virus creato in laboratorio viene creato parallelamente un antivirus.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Novembre 2021)

Ma che volete che sia,lo fanno per "salvare" ogni Natale e ogni estate fino al 2030,lo fanno per noi.


----------



## danjr (19 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema è che ancora devi fare il terzo e ti fanno gia sentire il profumino del quarto.
> 
> Sta per essere sfornato caldo caldo.


Ma se non fa male che problema c’è a farselo annuale scusa?


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma se non fa male che problema c’è a farselo annuale scusa?


Paracelso, considerato in un certo senso il padre della chimica moderna, diceva che è la dose a fare il veleno.
Si può morire intossicati da acqua, magari pure da maccheroni o tachipirina... e magari pure somministrando un vaccino a cadenza semestrale.

Il confine tra farmaco e abuso di farmaco è labile come quello tra dose efficace e veleno.

I vaccini hanno migliorato la qualità della nostra vita e l'hanno pure allungata ma iniettarsene uno ogni 5 mesi anche no.
Grazie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2021)

Scusate tutti, visto che io non ci arrivo da solo, ma voi palesemente si dal tono canzonatorio dei post, chiedo se potete illuminarmi e spiegare anche a me il grande piano segreto..dai ditemi chi c'è dietro, chi muove sti fili? Lo scopo ultimo?? Sono curiosissimo, anch'io voglio capire tutto come voi, scovare questi disgraziati per me oscuri..


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Paracelso, considerato in un certo senso il padre della chimica moderna, diceva che è la dose a fare il veleno.
> Si può morire intossicati da acqua, magari pure da maccheroni o tachipirina... e magari pure somministrando un vaccino a cadenza semestrale.
> 
> Il confine tra farmaco e abuso di farmaco è labile come quello tra dose efficace e veleno.
> ...


Tra l’altro tu sei pure farmacista…quindi…
Secondo il principio che chi è ignorante in materia (solo se si tratta di covid e solo se non sei parte del pensiero unico corretto) non deve parlare di roba che non sa, tu in questo caso sei in diritto di parlare e altri no


----------



## danjr (19 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Paracelso, considerato in un certo senso il padre della chimica moderna, diceva che è la dose a fare il veleno.
> Si può morire intossicati da acqua, magari pure da maccheroni o tachipirina... e magari pure somministrando un vaccino a cadenza semestrale.
> 
> Il confine tra farmaco e abuso di farmaco è labile come quello tra dose efficace e veleno.
> ...


Ci credo che lo diceva, avvelenava la gente con il piombo!
Comunque il vaccino annuale per l’influenza lo fanno regolarmente in parecchi e sono tutti vivi e vegeti. Concettualmente quindi un vaccino può essere preso tutti gli anni senza problemi


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ci credo che lo diceva, avvelenava la gente con il piombo!
> Comunque il vaccino annuale per l’influenza lo fanno regolarmente in parecchi e sono tutti vivi e vegeti. Concettualmente quindi un vaccino può essere preso tutti gli anni senza problemi


Non è un paragone che regge perchè sono casi diversi.
Siamo in piena pandemia e tempi e modi sono 'forzati' dall'emergenza sanitaria.

Ti copio e incollo,col permesso di @admin , una comunicazione che mi è arrivata nei giorni scorsi , tratta dall'agenzia europea per i medicinali :

L'agenzia europea per i medicinali (Ema) ha avviato la valutazione di una domanda di estensione dell'uso di Spikevax, vaccino covid -19 di moderna, in bambini di età compresa tra 6 e 11 anni.
Poi spiega cosa sia spikevax e poi continua : il comitato per i medicinali per uso umano esaminerà i dati sul vaccino, compresi i risultati di uno studio clinico in corso su bambini di età compresa tra 6 e 11 anni,al fine di decidere se raccomandarne l'estensione d'uso.
Come di consueto, le tempistiche delle valutazioni dipendono dai dati presenti.
Al momento si prevede la formulazione di un parere entro 2 mesi circa, a meno che non siano necessarie ulteriori informazioni o analisi.
Si tratta di una tempistica accelerata rispetto a revisioni simili condotte in contesti non pandemici.
L'ema renderà noto l'esito della valutazione.
Il parere del chmp sarà quindi trasmesso alla commissione europea , la quale adotterà una decisione finale.

Quindi , che i vaccini sono sicuri è vero , che sono fondamentali è vero ma paragonare questo vaccino e queste tempistiche a quelli per l'influenza mi pare da faciloni.
Non è cosi.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Paracelso, considerato in un certo senso il padre della chimica moderna, diceva che è la dose a fare il veleno.
> Si può morire intossicati da acqua, magari pure da maccheroni o tachipirina... e magari pure somministrando un vaccino a cadenza semestrale.
> 
> Il confine tra farmaco e abuso di farmaco è labile come quello tra dose efficace e veleno.
> ...


Pazzesco che certe dose debbano anche essere spiegati.

Come lo hanno ridotto, questo popolo.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco che certe dose debbano anche essere spiegati.
> 
> Come lo hanno ridotto, questo popolo.



Ma guarda che è una cosa da perderci la testa.

Cioè, secondo alcune tesi, si può sempre aggiungere un vaccino dopo l'altro, all'infinito. Come le tasse, ce ne stavano prima, una in più che male può fare.

E figurati se qualcuno medita di sfornare nuovi modelli allora, posto ce n'è. Dicono che quelli in gamba il business se lo devono inventare per avere successo, no?


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tra l’altro tu sei pure farmacista…quindi…
> Secondo il principio che chi è ignorante in materia (solo se si tratta di covid e solo se non sei parte del pensiero unico corretto) non deve parlare di roba che non sa, tu in questo caso sei in diritto di parlare e altri no


Ma figurati edo, si cerca solo di ragionare.
E' triste sentirsi dare del negazionista o no-vax quando mi sono vaccinato tra i primi.
Sono stato pure costretto ma l'ho fatto.
Ho avuto paura? Certamente.
Non ho reputato giusta la forzatura ma ho provato anche a capirla.

A un certo punto però bisogna scendere dalla giostra.
Non ti nego che molti miei colleghi hanno fatto o stanno aspettando la terza dose.


----------



## Alkampfer (19 Novembre 2021)

io uso linux, grazie.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate tutti, visto che io non ci arrivo da solo, ma voi palesemente si dal tono canzonatorio dei post, chiedo se potete illuminarmi e spiegare anche a me il grande piano segreto..dai ditemi chi c'è dietro, chi muove sti fili? Lo scopo ultimo?? Sono curiosissimo, anch'io voglio capire tutto come voi, scovare questi disgraziati per me oscuri..


Ma lascia stare... fai come dante, guarda e passa.
Il vaccino sarà aggiornato tra le pernacchie dell'1% che crede di aver capito tutto e ci permetterà una vita migliore piu di quanto già non abbia fatto questo (perchè basta pensare ad un anno fa per vedere che è cambiato moltissimo, a quest'ora non so voi ma io non potevo uscire di casa per le varie zone rosse un anno fa e gli ospedali erano pieni)
Detto ciò, si farà tutto il necessario per il termine di questa pandemia.
Austria e Germania dovrebbero aver insegnato cosa significhi non vaccinare almeno l'80% della popolazione: se avete dubbi guardate in romania come se la passano bene, con ben il 70% di popolazione libera dagli orrori vaccinali.
Se non altro, quello che stanno facendo in Austria non è che il preludio a ciò che succederà anche qui se faremo venire meno la copertura vaccinale: ospedali pieni, lockdown generalizzati e dulcis in fundo obbligo vaccinale.
Vedete voi cosa preferite e anzi, se non volete vaccinarvi dovreste cercare a maggior ragione di convincere gli altri a farlo, perchè se arriva lo scenario tipo austria poi la punturina volenti o nolenti arriva... e i crucchi non è gente che scherza, lo sappiamo bene.

Badate bene, non si tratta di "tifare" per il vaccino: non mi paga ne Pfizer, ne Moderna, ne i fantomatici "poteri forti" (peccato! dite che assumono? io il cv lo manderei), ne tantomeno ho questi titoli nel mio portafogli azionario (solo crypto, quindi paradossalmente se va tutto in vacca e crollano euro e dollaro ci guadagno pure).
Si tratta di essere PRATICI, io rivoglio indietro la mia vita e ho capito che solo il vaccino mi da questa garanzia.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma figurati edo, si cerca solo di ragionare.
> E' triste sentirsi dare del negazionista o no-vax quando mi sono vaccinato tra i primi.
> Sono stato pure costretto ma l'ho fatto.
> Ho avuto paura? Certamente.
> ...


Non si può più ragionare ormai. È tornato il medioevo del pensiero…una cosa incredibile, ma come ci siamo ridotti così?
Qua praticamente siamo ad una nuova realtà che sovverte quella precedente e là si vuole far passare per giusta


----------



## gabri65 (19 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma lascia stare... fai come dante, guarda e passa.
> Il vaccino sarà aggiornato tra le pernacchie dell'1% che crede di aver capito tutto e ci permetterà una vita migliore piu di quanto già non abbia fatto questo (perchè basta pensare ad un anno fa per vedere che è cambiato moltissimo, a quest'ora non so voi ma io non potevo uscire di casa per le varie zone rosse un anno fa e gli ospedali erano pieni)
> Detto ciò, si farà tutto il necessario per il termine di questa pandemia.
> Austria e Germania dovrebbero aver insegnato cosa significhi non vaccinare almeno l'80% della popolazione: se avete dubbi guardate in romania come se la passano bene, con ben il 70% di popolazione libera dagli orrori vaccinali.
> ...



Guarda che sono due anni che non capite che nemmeno "noi" tifiamo per non vaccinarci.

L'impressione è che non si leggono bene le riflessioni, o lo si fa solo molto superficialmente.

E la tua vita, forse, la potrai riavere indietro, ma non come prima. Scordatelo. Questa non è una cosa che passa così come è arrivata, e non dirmi di no, visto come si sono pronunciati un po' tutti.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma lascia stare... fai come dante, guarda e passa.
> Il vaccino sarà aggiornato tra le pernacchie dell'1% che crede di aver capito tutto e ci permetterà una vita migliore piu di quanto già non abbia fatto questo (perchè basta pensare ad un anno fa per vedere che è cambiato moltissimo, a quest'ora non so voi ma io non potevo uscire di casa per le varie zone rosse un anno fa e gli ospedali erano pieni)
> Detto ciò, si farà tutto il necessario per il termine di questa pandemia.
> Austria e Germania dovrebbero aver insegnato cosa significhi non vaccinare almeno l'80% della popolazione: se avete dubbi guardate in romania come se la passano bene, con ben il 70% di popolazione libera dagli orrori vaccinali.
> ...



Ma cosa ti dà il vaccino? Nei hai (abbiamo) già fatti due e siamo al punto di prima. Maschere, distanziamento, limitazioni e a breve magari lockdown.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ti dà il vaccino? Nei hai (abbiamo) già fatti due e siamo al punto di prima. Maschere, distanziamento, limitazioni e a breve magari lockdown.


Lascia perdere admin..praticamente è come ragionare coi talebani


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ti dà il vaccino? Nei hai (abbiamo) già fatti due e siamo al punto di prima. Maschere, distanziamento, limitazioni e a breve magari lockdown.


Cosa mi da il vaccino?
Scusatemi, ma sono l'unico che se porta l'orologio indietro di un anno qui in italia vede uno scenario TOTALMENTE diverso?
Ma solo a milano c'erano le zone rosse e CONTINUE ambulanze che passavano con le strade vuote e spettrali?
Con 2-3 conoscenti costantemente in ospedale a rotazione?
No, perchè mi viene il dubbio di vivere in una realtà alternativa...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere admin..praticamente è come ragionare coi talebani


a me pare che noi qui si ragioni pacatamente in contraddittorio, se poi si deve passare per talebani solo perché non si aderisce alla communis opinio alzo le mani.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> a me pare che noi qui si ragioni pacatamente in contraddittorio, se poi si deve passare per talebani solo perché non si aderisce alla communis opinio alzo le mani.


Cosa è il mondo alla rovescia?
Ma se praticamente non accettate nessun tipo di ragionamento che non sia che i vaccini sono la vita e con i vaccini torna tutto normale e dobbiamo farci una dose al mese o qualsivoglia volte sia richiesto. Dai. Questo è essere talebani. Nessun altro tipo di ragionamento è ammesso. Pensa che io sono pure vaccinato ma oso farmi qualche domanda..


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Cosa mi da il vaccino?
> Scusatemi, ma sono l'unico che se porta l'orologio indietro di un anno qui in italia vede uno scenario TOTALMENTE diverso?
> Ma solo a milano c'erano le zone rosse e CONTINUE ambulanze che passavano con le strade vuote e spettrali?
> Con 2-3 conoscenti costantemente in ospedale a rotazione?
> No, perchè mi viene il dubbio di vivere in una realtà alternativa...


Chiaro che la situazione IN QUESTO PRECISO ISTANTE siano ottime, in Italia.

Ma nemmeno a me, che sai come la penso, piacciono molto tutti questi rumors.

Col vaccino non dovevano esserci, questo è quanto.

Non esiste di tornare in lockdown o coprifuoco vari, non esiste proprio. 
Altrimenti mi viene da dubitare che siamo coperti al 95% da ricovero e morte come si è sempre narrato


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Cosa mi da il vaccino?
> Scusatemi, ma sono l'unico che se porta l'orologio indietro di un anno qui in italia vede uno scenario TOTALMENTE diverso?
> Ma solo a milano c'erano le zone rosse e CONTINUE ambulanze che passavano con le strade vuote e spettrali?
> Con 2-3 conoscenti costantemente in ospedale a rotazione?
> No, perchè mi viene il dubbio di vivere in una realtà alternativa...


Io a Milano in questo periodo l’anno scorso non ho mai avuto un conoscente in ospedale, non sentivo le ambulanze come la prima volta a marzo e in ospedale sono andato per un problema e non c’era minimamente il casino della prima volta.(c’erano 5 persone)


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chiaro che la situazione IN QUESTO PRECISO ISTANTE siano ottime, in Italia.
> 
> Ma nemmeno a me, che sai come la penso, piacciono molto tutti questi rumors.
> 
> ...


Secondo me di essere coperti siamo coperti, non so per quanto tempo, ma è evidente che il vaccino abbia da dato il suo contributo ma non come si deve o si sperava. Il dubbio è che qui si va oltre il comprensibile. Vuoi per incompetenza o altro ma sentire ancora di chiusure e ristrettezze è semplicemente RIDICOLO


----------



## sunburn (19 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Paracelso, considerato in un certo senso il padre della chimica moderna, diceva che è la dose a fare il veleno.
> Si può morire intossicati da acqua, magari pure da maccheroni o tachipirina... e magari pure somministrando un vaccino a cadenza semestrale.
> 
> Il confine tra farmaco e abuso di farmaco è labile come quello tra dose efficace e veleno.
> ...


Il tuo ragionamento è assolutamente corretto. Con una somministrazione reiterata dei vaccini si stimola il nostro organismo a produrre periodicamente la proteina spike: in sostanza, è come se ogni 6-12 mesi assumessimo una sostanza tossica, sia a pure a bassissimo(o trascurabile) dosaggio. Impossibile stabilire se ogni singola somministrazione possa raggiungere un livello di "micro-avvelenamento" tale da comportare, sommando ciascuno di questi "micro-avvelenamenti", un avvelenamento vero e proprio.
D'altro canto, tornando alla vita pre-febbrario 2020, verosimilmente saremmo comunque esposti periodicamente alla sostanza tossica, ma in modo incontrollato.
Insomma, è una bella matassa, che io non saprei districare. Il mio auspicio resta sempre il solito e cioé che la quasi totalità delle persone non immunodepresse venute in contatto con la proteina spike, per vaccino o per contagio, sviluppi almeno una protezione crociata che possa evitare evoluzioni gravi dei sintomi e proteggere dalle varie varianti che inevitabilmente verranno fuori.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Cosa è il mondo alla rovescia?
> Ma se praticamente non accettate nessun tipo di ragionamento che non sia che i vaccini sono la vita e con i vaccini torna tutto normale e dobbiamo farci una dose al mese o qualsivoglia volte sia richiesto. Dai. Questo è essere talebani. Nessun altro tipo di ragionamento è ammesso. Pensa che io sono pure vaccinato ma oso farmi qualche domanda..


ma non è vero, stanno le discussioni lì a testimoniarlo.


----------



## princeps (19 Novembre 2021)

sinceramente visto l'andazzo non riesco ad immaginare una fine o come ne potremmo uscire


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma non è vero, stanno le discussioni lì a testimoniarlo.


Leggile bene Kyle. Praticamente ormai è una guerra ideologica di una maggioranza-pensiero unico contro una minoranza che prova a ragionare anche sbagliando.
Poi io non mi riferivo certo a te


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

Io


princeps ha scritto:


> sinceramente visto l'andazzo non riesco ad immaginare una fine o come ne potremmo uscire


non ci sarà una fine infatti…


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Secondo me di essere coperti siamo coperti, non so per quanto tempo, ma è evidente che il vaccino abbia da dato il suo contributo ma non come si deve o si sperava. Il dubbio è che qui si va oltre il comprensibile. Vuoi per incompetenza o altro ma sentire ancora di chiusure e ristrettezze è semplicemente RIDICOLO


Vediamo.

Perfino Crisanti, che ovviamente viene deriso un po' da molti( ?) , è assolutamente ottimista da qui in avanti, anzi schernisce quasi chi parla di chiusure.

E non era certo un aperturista.

Vedremo come andrà.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vediamo.
> 
> Perfino Crisanti, che ovviamente viene deriso un po' da molti( ?) , è assolutamente ottimista da qui in avanti, anzi schernisce quasi chi parla di chiusure.
> 
> ...


Diciamo che i rumors cominciano ad essere troppi e conosco i miei polli…penso convenga anche tu che se subiremo TUTTI restrizioni sia una pagliacciata..

su crisanti stendo un velo pietoso perché qualsiasi cosa dica lui o un suo simile virostar per me vale meno di zero


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Diciamo che i rumors cominciano ad essere troppi e conosco i miei polli…penso convenga anche tu che se subiremo TUTTI restrizioni sia una pagliacciata..
> 
> su crisanti stendo un velo pietoso perché qualsiasi cosa dica lui o un suo simile virostar per me vale meno di zero


Si, per carità, legittimo non ascoltare le virostar attuali.

Ma tra niente, Fragolina87 di professione dog-sitter sui social, e gente che fa quel mestiere da tutta li vita, o mi astengo proprio dal provare a capirne qualcosa o tocca dare credito agli ultimi.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, per carità, legittimo non ascoltare le virostar attuali.
> 
> Ma tra niente, Fragolina87 di professione dog-sitter sui social, e gente che fa quel mestiere da tutta li vita, o mi astengo proprio dal provare a capirne qualcosa o tocca dare credito agli ultimi.


No, perché hanno perso tutto il loro valore e lo hanno dimostrato purtroppo. Quindi per me vale zero (e per tante tante persone vale questo). Hanno proprio perso la dignità


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento è assolutamente corretto. Con una somministrazione reiterata dei vaccini si stimola il nostro organismo a produrre periodicamente la proteina spike: in sostanza, è come se ogni 6-12 mesi assumessimo una sostanza tossica, sia a pure a bassissimo(o trascurabile) dosaggio. Impossibile stabilire se ogni singola somministrazione possa raggiungere un livello di "micro-avvelenamento" tale da comportare, sommando ciascuno di questi "micro-avvelenamenti", un avvelenamento vero e proprio.
> D'altro canto, tornando alla vita pre-febbrario 2020, verosimilmente saremmo comunque esposti periodicamente alla sostanza tossica, ma in modo incontrollato.
> Insomma, è una bella matassa, che io non saprei districare. *Il mio auspicio resta sempre il solito e cioé che la quasi totalità delle persone non immunodepresse venute in contatto con la proteina spike, per vaccino o per contagio, sviluppi almeno una protezione crociata che possa evitare evoluzioni gravi dei sintomi e proteggere dalle varie varianti che inevitabilmente verranno fuori.*


Purtroppo , caro amico, quando ti defili dal gregge e provi ad offrire uno spunto ti danno dello stregone, bastan-contrario, negazionista e bla bla bla.

In grassetto una delle poche cose sensate che leggo da mesi.
E secondo me qualcosa di simile sta accadendo in molte popalazioni.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No, perché hanno perso tutto il loro valore e lo hanno dimostrato purtroppo. Quindi per me vale zero (e per tante tante persone vale questo). Hanno proprio perso la dignità


Ok.

E quando c'è da opinare una questione tecnica un pò complessa, a chi ti affidi?

Non penso al sentimento, quindi avrai anche tu qualcuno di cui ti fidi più o meno.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok.
> 
> E quando c'è da opinare una questione tecnica un pò complessa, a chi ti affidi?
> 
> Non penso al sentimento, quindi avrai anche tu qualcuno di cui ti fidi più o meno.


A chi non va in televisione a svendere la propria dignità. Di certo non ascolto chi ha detto tutto e il contrario di tutto


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A chi non va in televisione a svendere la propria dignità. Di certo non ascolto chi ha detto tutto e il contrario di tutto


Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma per me devi distinguere abilità vs morte di fama
Non è detto che uno che ormai è stato fagocitato dalla pseudo-celebrità , sia un **********, o viceversa.

Comunque va beh, ognuno si informa dove più gli pare.

L' importante è che uno non parli di temi complessi a "sentimento", e come hai detto non è il tuo caso.


----------



## danjr (19 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è un paragone che regge perchè sono casi diversi.
> Siamo in piena pandemia e tempi e modi sono 'forzati' dall'emergenza sanitaria.
> 
> Ti copio e incollo,col permesso di @admin , una comunicazione che mi è arrivata nei giorni scorsi , tratta dall'agenzia europea per i medicinali :
> ...


Non hai capito quel che ho detto, cioè che concettualmente (in generale, non riferito a questo singolo caso) si può prendere una dose di vaccino all'anno senza problemi di salute. Se posso darti ragione sul fatto che i tempi siano accelerati e qualche rischio lo si può correre, devo però farti notare che non è acclarato che per forza faccia male un uso continuato.


----------



## danjr (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco che certe dose debbano anche essere spiegati.
> 
> Come lo hanno ridotto, questo popolo..


A parte che l'esempio su Paracelso non centra nulla, mi fa piacere che voi abbiate la certezza che una dose all'anno faccia necessariamente male, vorrei sapere in base a quali studi se possibile


----------



## danjr (19 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chiaro che la situazione IN QUESTO PRECISO ISTANTE siano ottime, in Italia.
> 
> Ma nemmeno a me, che sai come la penso, piacciono molto tutti questi rumors.
> 
> ...


Si però se anche per assurdo fossimo coperti al 50%, sarà pur sempre meglio dello 0% o no? perché o mi si dimostra chiaramente che il vaccino fa più male del virus oppure anche se copre l'1% me lo faccio lo stesso, proprio perché di alternative non ce ne stanno. Chi ti fa contro i vaccini tifa a favore del Lockdown, spero che questo sia chiaro almeno. Anche perché poi gli scettici del vaccino sono gli stessi che che prendevano per i fondelli quelli come me che lo scorso anno chiedevano i lockdown preventivi, quindi vorrei capire veramente quale sarebbe la loro soluzione (Non dico a te che so chiaramente che sei favorevole ai vaccini).


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si però se anche per assurdo fossimo coperti al 50%, sarà pur sempre meglio dello 0% o no? perché o mi si dimostra chiaramente che il vaccino fa più male del virus oppure anche se copre l'1% me lo faccio lo stesso, proprio perché di alternative non ce ne stanno. Chi ti fa contro i vaccini tifa a favore del Lockdown, spero che questo sia chiaro almeno. Anche perché poi gli scettici del vaccino sono gli stessi che che prendevano per i fondelli quelli come me che lo scorso anno chiedevano i lockdown preventivi, quindi vorrei capire veramente quale sarebbe la loro soluzione (Non dico a te che so chiaramente che sei favorevole ai vaccini).


Ma certo, anche il 20% sarebbe meglio di zero, è chiaro.

Ma il mio discorso è un altro.
Io sono rimasto a quando mi hanno detto che col vaccino sei coperto al 95% da morte e ricovero, poi in basi alle varianti siamo passati dal 70% al 90% di copertura necessaria, e anche qui, poco da discutere, è matematica, inconfutabile per definizione.

Mò basta però, oltre il 90% non ci si arriverà probabilmente senza obbligo, e comunque dovrebbe essere sufficiente per evitare qualsiasi altra limitazione.

Se ciò non avverrà, c'è qualcosa che non torna.

La situazione, adesso, deve rimanere tale e quale ad oggi.
Dove voglio, quando voglio, come voglio, all' ora che voglio.

Se proprio non vogliamo copiare l' esempio palese dell' Inghilterra, vada ancora per un po' le mascherine in alcuni contesti, va bene la precauzione.
"Prevenire è meglio che curare", è una delle mie filosofie di vita, quindi figurati.

Ma non oltre.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non hai capito quel che ho detto, cioè che concettualmente (in generale, non riferito a questo singolo caso) si può prendere una dose di vaccino all'anno senza problemi di salute. Se posso darti ragione sul fatto che i tempi siano accelerati e qualche rischio lo si può correre, devo però farti notare che non è acclarato che per forza faccia male un uso continuato.


Il vaccino antinfluenzale è inattivivato sulla base dei ceppi che anno dopo anno cambiano.
Inoltre lo si somministra prevalentemente alla persone a rischio o categorie a rischio e a cadenza annuale. 

Il vaccino per il covid è altra roba in tutto e per tutto.

Abbiamo fatto e stiamo facendo la storia.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma certo, anche il 20% sarebbe meglio di zero, è chiaro.
> 
> Ma il mio discorso è un altro.
> Io sono rimasto a quando mi hanno detto che col vaccino sei coperto al 95% da morte e ricovero, poi in basi alle varianti siamo passati dal 70% al 90% di copertura necessaria, e anche qui, poco da discutere, è matematica, inconfutabile per definizione.
> ...


Applausi. Perfetto.
Se così non è i conti non tornano, si andrebbe davvero oltre e non sarebbe possibile difendere certe posizioni piaccia o non piaccia


----------



## pazzomania (19 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Applausi. Perfetto.
> Se così non è i conti non tornano, si andrebbe davvero oltre e non sarebbe possibile difendere certe posizioni piaccia o non piaccia


Non serve l' applauso, c'è purtroppo poco da applaudire, anche se ti ringrazio.

Tu giustamente mi contesti a volte di aver detto che col vaccino era tutto finito.

E' vero, l' ho scritto 200 volte e te lo confermo.

Ma l' ho sempre scritto con la postilla ( ogni volta) *se il vaccino funziona e al netto di varianti nettuniane
Ma non per pararmi il culo, ma perchè sono robe logiche.

Quindi, non posso che essere coerente, dicendo che se la vita non continuerà come è oggi, la risposta è solo una:
il vaccino funziona, ma non quanto si raccontava.
L' efficacia cala? bene, veloci a proteggere con la terza dose certe categorie.
Ma veloci.
Come Theo Hernandez in fascia.

Perchè a mia nonna che sta in un ricovero e malata non l' hanno ancora fatta, ad esempio, e l' ha fatta oltre 6 mesi fa la seconda dose.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non serve l' applauso, c'è purtroppo poco da applaudire, anche se ti ringrazio.
> 
> Tu giustamente mi contesti a volte di aver detto che col vaccino era tutto finito.
> 
> ...


Applausi perché quello è un sunto perfetto della situazione: se si chiude con il 90% di vaccinati allora va tutto a donne di facili costumi, è palese ed inoppugnabile.
Che i vaccini funzionino non ho dubbi eh, sono pure vaccinato. Ma mi faccio delle domande e cerco di capire, non mi bevo tutto. Io vorrei voi aveste ragione al 100% e dire ho detto solo cavolate ma più il tempo passa e più ho dubbi.
I vaccini funzionano ma hanno vari limiti ma qui andiamo oltre, nel campo dell’incompetenza e della malafede e tu non puoi non accorgerti di questo


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma se non fa male che problema c’è a farselo annuale scusa?


Non fa male? Leggiti il report dell'Aifa: 608 morti legate al vaccino. Sono poche? Io dico che sono molte, anche perchè:
1) La farmacosorveglianza passiva implica che queste siano solo quelle segnalate e che quindi ve ne siano molte di più. Due commercianti della mia città sono morti pochi giorni dopo il vaccino ma i parenti non hanno fatto segnalazione per capire se il vaccino c'entrasse o meno. I rispettivi medici sostengono che c'entrava eccome
2) Non sappiamo se ci saranno delle conseguenze a lungo termine.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> A parte che l'esempio su Paracelso non centra nulla, mi fa piacere che voi abbiate la certezza che una dose all'anno faccia necessariamente male, vorrei sapere in base a quali studi se possibile


L'esempio di Paracelso c'entra eccome, anche se tu lo dipingi come un potenziale assassino.
Paracelso per primo capi che la dose di un farmaco man mano che sale nel corpo con la concentrazione da inefficace diventa efficace per poi diventare tossico.

Ti volevo far capire in modo provocatorio che anche un vaccino a mRNA , iniettato a cadenza semestrale, un giorno potremmo scoprire che fa male.
Senza considerare che chi spinge ora per la terza dose sono gli stessi che dicevano che sarebbe finito tutto con due.

Non mi paragonare poi il virus antinfluenzale con questo per il covid.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> A parte che l'esempio su Paracelso non centra nulla,* mi fa piacere che voi abbiate la certezza che una dose all'anno faccia necessariamente male*, vorrei sapere in base a quali studi se possibile


Noi non abbiamo la certezza che faccia male ma non abbiamo la tua certezza che non faccia male.

Abbiamo però sia noi che te la certezza che due dosi non sono bastate e forse non basteranno 3-4-5.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Novembre 2021)

Io avevo grande fiducia nel vaccino, infatti non ho mai avuto il benché minimo dubbio a farmi le due dosi appena possibile. Sono stato negli ospedali nel 2020, ricorderete la mia cronaca nera, quindi so bene cosa hanno creato questi maledetti demoni cinesi, ho visto cosa può fare con i miei occhi.
Certo, ho rifiutato J&J a giugno. Sono uno che si documenta e non si beve tutto. E infatti su J&J non mi sono sbagliato.
Però Moderna l'ho fatto con fiducia e convinzione.
Nei mesi scorsi potevo considerarmi un convintissimo Pro Vax (mentre sono da sempre un fervente NO MASK).

Ma questa storia recente (i primi dati erano ben più ottimisti) che dopo soli 5 mesi i dati di protezione si abbassino a tal punto, mi ha provocato molte perplessità. Fosse il classico richiamo annuale tipo vaccino anti influenzale, va beh, ci starebbe anche.
Ma che già debba contare i giorni per una terza dose (in pratica sono stato pienamente coperto solo per un paio di mesi, in cui tra l'altro il virus non circolava) mi ha decisamente fatto cascare le balle. La mia fiducia è calata di molto.
Sui politici e chi gestisce questa emergenza, invece di fiducia non ne ho MAI avuta.

Credo che cercherò di tirarla lunga con le mie dosi già iniettate il più possibile, nei limiti del rischio e fin dove mi sarà consentito. Sono certo che a fine 2021 ci saranno nuovi vaccini più testati, a larga protezione e sicuri. Questa corsa ai richiami booster con questi mezzi vaccini fatti in fretta e furia per affrontare l'emergenza mi lascia perplesso e sinceramente non accetto più nulla a scatola chiusa.


----------



## Andris (19 Novembre 2021)

*i passaggi della vergogna:*

-una dose e finisce la pandemia --->unico vaccino monodose dura meno di una scamorza stagionata

-i guariti hanno immunità naturale ---> obbligo di una dose, senza seriologico due dosi anche a chi l'ha avuto e non sa

-i vaccini sono tutti uguali, non si scelgono ---> sono tutti diversi come protezione, alcuni neanche permessi in UE

-vaccinatevi e poi torniamo alla normalità ---> mai accaduto

-tra qualche anno potrebbe esserci un richiamo ---> va fatto come minimo per ogni autunno-inverno

-sarà annuale come quello dell'influenza ---> Israele inizia a mostrare il calo a sei mesi, in Austria proposto quattro mesi


----------



## sunburn (20 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In grassetto una delle poche cose sensate che leggo da mesi.
> E secondo me qualcosa di simile sta accadendo in molte popalazioni.


Lo penso anche io, anche perché quello è il motivo principale per il quale non ci siano estinti e siamo arrivati fin qui.
Se siamo di fronte a un virus contro il quale il nostro sistema immunitario non riesce ad avere difese durature, né spontanee né indotte dal vaccino, e ogni volta che veniamo infettati abbiamo sempre le stesse probabilità di stare male come se fosse un virus nuovo, presto o tardi dovremo accettare una sensibile riduzione dell’aspettativa di vita media. Non credo che andrà così, ma può anche essere che SARS-CoV-2 sia lo strumento messo a punto da Madre Natura per ristabilire l’equilibrio naturale che noi abbiamo stravolto. In tal caso, speriamo di fare in tempo a vedere almeno un paio di CL in più nella sala dei trofei di Milanello.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io avevo grande fiducia nel vaccino, infatti non ho mai avuto il benché minimo dubbio a farmi le due dosi appena possibile. Sono stato negli ospedali nel 2020, ricorderete la mia cronaca nera, quindi so bene cosa hanno creato questi maledetti demoni cinesi, ho visto cosa può fare con i miei occhi.
> Certo, ho rifiutato J&J a giugno. Sono uno che si documenta e non si beve tutto. E infatti su J&J non mi sono sbagliato.
> Però Moderna l'ho fatto con fiducia e convinzione.
> Nei mesi scorsi potevo considerarmi un convintissimo Pro Vax (mentre sono da sempre un fervente NO MASK).
> ...


Ecco i pensieri che una persona normale e non schierata si pone.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io, anche perché quello è il motivo principale per il quale non ci siano estinti e siamo arrivati fin qui.
> Se siamo di fronte a un virus contro il quale il nostro sistema immunitario non riesce ad avere difese durature, né spontanee né indotte dal vaccino, e ogni volta che veniamo infettati abbiamo sempre le stesse probabilità di stare male come se fosse un virus nuovo, presto o tardi dovremo accettare una sensibile riduzione dell’aspettativa di vita media. Non credo che andrà così, ma può anche essere che SARS-CoV-2 sia lo strumento messo a punto da Madre Natura per ristabilire l’equilibrio naturale che noi abbiamo stravolto. In tal caso, speriamo di fare in tempo a vedere almeno un paio di CL in più nella sala dei trofei di Milanello.


Semplicemente perfetto, come sempre.


----------

